# Chester is at it again!



## Mommajo (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm really sorry to be such a pain about this, but I'm not sure what to do.
Chester started laying at the beginning of the month. Usually he lays 5 then sits, but he just laid his 8th egg. 
He laid some of them in his cage, but he's laid 2 in Lucy's cage. Those I moved to his cage. One I moved when he couldn't see and one I showed him I was moving. That caused him to ignore them didn't it? I can't leave them with Lucy, I am afraid that that will start her laying. Besides, I'm trying to get him to sit. Another egg broke and I replaced it with a previous egg that I had saved.
He is still ignoring them-all 8 of them. I need him to sit and move on from this clutch. I shredded some newspaper and paper towel hoping that he will try to nest around the eggs and get it over with. Is there any thing else I can do to get him to start sitting?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Chester sounds like a girl to me Male cockatiels cannot lay eggs


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wait a second, is Chester a female? You are calling Chester a he, and yet saying that he lays eggs.Chester _has_ to be a female if he laying eggs. Oh well, not a big deal, just a observation!
Sorry, but I am confused at the situation! Hopefully someone else more experianced will help you!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes guys Chester is a female, but the owner has been calling Chester a boy for so long that they have decided not to change that. 

Anyways, back to the topic at hand. Besides Lucy's cage where else is Chester laying? If on the floor of his cage, just leave them there. Let Chester sit on them where ever he lays them and see if that works. If Chester automatically abandons them right away you can't force him to sit on the eggs.


----------



## Mommajo (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you Roxie for explaining about Chester 
He's been laying in his own cage as well as in Lucy's. He hasn't paid any attention to any of the eggs, and I can't leave them in Lucy's cage. Won't that jump start her into laying? Besides, I don't trust them together in a cage with eggs. He is really nasty when he's sitting. I know that I can't force him to sit, I was just hoping that there was something I could do to make it more likely that he would sit on them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Leave the ones he lays in his cage where he lays them and move the ones in Lucy's cage to his. He'll sit if he's interested or he may not. If Lucy is getting hormone reduction techniques having eggs in her cage shouldn't stimulate her to lay. Especially if she's not paying attention to them either.


----------



## Mommajo (Sep 10, 2011)

But why is he still laying? It used to be he'd lay 5 then sit. Now he's at 8 and ignoring them. When should I start worrying or should I worry now? Thanks Roxy


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As long as he's getting enough calcium and has a full spectrum light he can lay indefinitely. Its not ideal but it sounds like you have a chronic egg layer on your hands.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Are you sure that the 2 found in Lucy's cage are not Lucy's eggs? 

Is there a grill in the bottom of the cage?....if not, replace it. The shredded newspaper may be a stimulant to lay more. So try not to provide anything that could encourage hormones to kick in, and egg laying to start.


----------



## Mommajo (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes I'm sure the 2 eggs are Chesters. I picked him up off of both of them. I took the grate out a couple of clutches ago because he kept dropping the eggs from high up and breaking them. I figured if he was going to lay anyway I should take it out. Cleaning up the broken eggs was breaking my heart. And I recounted, this is his 9th egg. The hormones are already raging, I'm trying to figure out how to stop them with Chester and not let them start with Lucy.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you tried hormone reduction techniques?


----------



## Mommajo (Sep 10, 2011)

Another egg this morning , this makes 10  But he's started to sit on 3. I don't care about the others. Maybe this will snap him out of it.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I would say if chester lays anymore you might need to talk to the vet about medication to help chester stop laying


----------



## Mommajo (Sep 10, 2011)

Chester laid an 11 th egg this morning. He is sitting on 4 in the back right hand side of the cage and the other 7 are laying alone in the back left hand side. He seems to be ignoring the 7 but he's sitting on 4 so I'm glad for that.


----------

